# Best fun in a car for under 3k...



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

So what would you buy?

I've got a new job which comes with a Company car (which by the way if you were following my last thread turned out to be a brand new Leon S Copa 1.6 TDI - very pleased!!) so it's time to sell up the DC5 and get something a bit cheaper. The thing will only do 1000 miles a year, if even that.

I have a few caveats. It mustn't be:

- A DC2, because I've had a DC5 and don't want a DC2. Simple as!
- Must be a car, not a motorbike/quad etc.

At the minute I'm leaning towards a JDM Subaru Impreza STi for £2,500. However, I'm open to suggestions. 

Thanks!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Vw corrado VR6


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

MX5? Supposed to be one of the best driver cars you can get


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Clio 172 cup!


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Clio 182


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't mean to be a dick but no clios please. I've tried them and do not know what all the fuss is about.

Again, please don't hate. 

P.S. It must be at least as quick as the DC5 too.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ boo. No fair enough matey. Have EP3 CTR's dropped below £3k yet?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Accord type r


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Accord type r




Or, if you like your Hondas, a JDM BB4 Prelude and loads of change in your pocket.

I prefer the Accord Type R to the Prelude, but the Prelude looks better and is one of those cars that, once owned, has a mad grip on your soul!


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Toyota Mr2 turbo


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

Toyota Celica GT-Four


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I guess it depends if you want something with any practicality I would either go down the route of some hot hatch and strip it out and use it on the track or something like a 944/924


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

SW20 MR2, Puma 1.7 and a bit on mods.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

toyota celica go for the 190 there a good bit of fun.


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

E36 M3 :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

fiat coupe 20v turbo


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

306 GTi-6 or 205 1.9 GTI


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

KennyC said:


> E36 M3 :thumb:


This.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> 306 GTi-6 or 205 1.9 GTI
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A man in the know.:thumb:.like myself..
Get a decent pug 205 for that whilst you still can because a decent one will offer you free fun if looked after. Cheap to insure, great to tinker with and appreciating as we speak! Could get a MI16v or GTI6 if you crave extra poke. To be honest you'd be very hard pressed to find a better drivers car at any price. When they are healthy they are fantastic.
Check out this weeks Autocar if you don't believe me!
I'll never ever be without one again :argie:
Edd


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rover Metro GTi with a 1.8 VVC 143bhp or 160bhp engine. 220bhp/ton for a super cheap car, yes please !!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Toyota starlet turbo???


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Honda S2000, fast and reliable.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

puppag said:


> Honda S2000, fast and reliable.


Surly these aren't going this cheap now! I remember lusting after a black with red leather one parked in the dealers show room when I took my old civic in for a service way back when.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Ford Cougar 2.5 manual with x pack - I might be biased as its my runabout at the moment.


Paula


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

pee said:


> Toyota starlet turbo???


I'll second this. My GlanzaV held of a DC5 on a couple occasions (~180bhp) they are pennies now too!


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

If you mean fun, rather than speed, the Smart ForFours have super build quality, and features - 1.1 pulse is the pick in your budget.
(They are deceptively quick, too, BTW)
Cheap tax, insurance, and petrol bills.
Again, I am biased - we added one to the fleet around 4 or 5 months ago, now


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

chunkytfg said:


> MX5? Supposed to be one of the best driver cars you can get


I agree


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Damien89 said:


> Toyota Mr2 turbo


Deffo:thumb: Had one myself and loved every minute of it.
Also owned a Camry V6 MR2, not as quick as the tubby, but the noise was pure sex.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Mk1 Toyota Mr2 if you can find one. Never driven a car that gives so much driving pleasure. Your sat on the floor and everything about it screams sports car when your behind the wheel. The steering and suspension along with the mid engine gives endless smiles on the twisty roads. They are at that stage now where they are quickly going up in price so if you can find one they are a good investment.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Stezz said:


> Deffo:thumb: Had one myself and loved every minute of it.
> Also owned a Camry V6 MR2, not as quick as the tubby, but the noise was pure sex.


A good shout ^^ The wife has a mk 2.5..it's a cracking drive and nothing goes wrong with them..bullet proof :driver:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

id say mrk2 mr2 fantastic fun great drive and not too slow either so a bit of everything you could be looking for got one myself love it for that sunday thrash


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

puppag said:


> Honda S2000, fast and reliable.


And well over 3k for a decent one.

Mx5 for me.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

the wife used to have an MX5 sport, the 6 speed version, was a lovely car, felt like you could do anything in it and it would still stick to the road.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

at that price, got to be an mx5 or mr2

or stick with the gap theme and get an older impreza or evo, pulsar etc...

:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dann2707 said:


> Rover Metro GTi with a 1.8 VVC 143bhp or 160bhp engine. 220bhp/ton for a super cheap car, yes please !!


Metro?!??!? WTF thats a joke right???


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I know Impreza go for silly money now but running costs sound like a killer. 

MX5 probably gets my vote since you're not feeling RS Clio option, as that'd be my own personal choice.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Rx8 is another option.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

MK4 Golf 2.8V6 4Motion, bargains now and loads of choice.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> Rx8 is another option.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

pointless cars.... IMO...

sold mine within a month.... just, utterly pointless things...

they do handle well though, I'll give you that...

:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> pointless cars.... IMO...
> 
> ...


Really? I had mine 18 months and it was BRILLIANT!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Jem said:


> Really? I had mine 18 months and it was BRILLIANT!


I liked bits about it... but, at the end of the day, as I said, it's an odd car, and pointless... I put my thoughts up here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3085885&postcount=73

it's a strange, unique car, but none of that makes it special, or great... but everyone should at least have a drive in one.... 

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the looks but it needs a real engine not the silly little wankel, if it'd have had the 6MPS engine it'd be a great car.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

bigmc said:


> I like the looks but it needs a real engine not the silly little wankel, if it'd have had the 6MPS engine it'd be a great car.


If it had the 6MPS engine, it wouldn't handle like it does


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Engineering would sort that out though.


----------



## andy_mc_mac (Feb 18, 2012)

Forget the imitations - Mk1 Golf GTi

You can buy a standard one (1.8l) for under 3k no problem. Get some decent coilovers and strip the interior to start with and they are brilliant!

If you want that extra poke - insert a 2L 16v 9a engine (corrado, passat engine) and strap some ZZR1100 Bike carbs to it!! (like I did)

I will never own a car as raw or as loud as that. Pretty quick too, roughly 160bhp but only weighing 850kg or less with interior out. MPG wasn't great - but just as bad as Scooby or RX8 etc.

Good luck with search!


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Mazda rx8


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Engineering would sort that out though.


No amount of engineering can defy the laws of physics. You'd need to halve the weight of the 6MPS engine, then mount it so far back you's have top move the radio, because the cylinder head would be there, and so low that roads would need a scalelectric style slot for the crankcase :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

dann2707 said:


> Rover Metro GTi with a 1.8 VVC 143bhp or 160bhp engine. 220bhp/ton for a super cheap car, yes please !!


^^ what he said, but good enough standard :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Another mx5 vote here although i am slightly biased


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

nissan 200 sx?


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

A 306 Gti-6 Rallye or an E36 M3 get my vote.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

mx5 or mr2 !!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Can't understand people advising e36 m3's at sub 3k they will be rough and a bottomless money pit


----------

